# Prescription medication



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou is on Clomipramine Compound prescribed by the Vet for separation anxiety. Do I have the only dog that can't play alone without me in the room for even a minute? I have tried leaving him for one minute telling him that I am going out and increasing the time and all I have learned is that he will leave puddles around the house when he gets out. Does anyone else have this problem or am I alone in this?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just adopted a rescue and separation anxiety, I was told was one of her "issues".
She not so much "soils' but will whine and scratch at whatever door she is behind till you come back. It is not so bad we have to medicate her... at this time anyway.
I have only had her a short time ( week tomorrow).. she was a severe neglect/abuse case. I started working with her in short intervals ( actually seconds of separation to begin with) I wanted to return BEFORE she got worked up and to praise her for being good. I did the separations both within the house and me going outside./ On Sunday we actually left her for the first time for an hour while we went to church.
I confined her to my office as that is where she has spent the most time.. I left all her familiar things for "security".. including food/water/toys/bed. I did put down papers "In case" ( unfortunately our timing of being gone was at/near her potty-time) I also put don my worn clothes on the floor.
We left and she was good! When we returned we heard no noises.. she was glad to see us .. now she is still a bit leary of coming into the office..I suppose fear of being confined there again.. but we're working on it. 
Have you ever tried any of the flower essenses like the Bach products? I have heard they work quite well for some.. others not.
I know it is a difficult situation.. I feel so bad my litle girl is so insecure . I think hers is from the terrible background then gettting care and kindness.. then having moved from a few homes to another.
Good luck with your baby! 

Terry, Angel Missy, and Naddie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Clomirpamide is meant to be used in concert with a behavior modification program. The drug alone is not a permanent solution. It is meant for the dog to be weaned off of it. 

If you have not already seen a behaviorist, you really ought to so that you can utilize the medication to take the edge off and teach her it is ok to be alone.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I talked to a person at Cookeville Canine about starting him in classes for separation anxiety and she said that she wanted him to be on the medication for two days before starting the training. I called her today and waiting for her to call back letting me know when the classes start. I really don't know which one I need, the one on one or group classes. Jackie, thank you for the information. When this is cleared up maybe he should do the agility training or other things that could help his development. 

I really can't tell that the medication has taken the edge off him so far. Maybe it will kick in soon.

I just talked to the training person in Cookeville, and she teaches obedience training but not for separation anxiety. Do I need someone for separation anxiety specifically?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Sep 21 2005, 04:15 PM
> *I talked to a person at Cookeville Canine about starting him in classes for separation anxiety and she said that she wanted him to be on the medication for two days before starting the training.  I called her today and waiting for her to call back letting me know when the classes start.  I really don't know which one I need, the one on one or group classes.  Jackie, thank you for the information.  When this is cleared up maybe he should do the agility training or other things that could help his development.
> 
> I really can't tell that the medication has taken the edge off him so far.  Maybe it will kick in soon.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you want to use a trainer for separation anxiety, ask that trainer if they deal with behavior problems or if they can refer you to a trainer who does. A private session to develop a plan for desensitizing him would be what I would recommend. Obedience classes will be great to help build his confidence.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you for the help. I will keep trying to find someone


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Little naddie is finally gettting to where she'll go off on her own and play for a bit.. she'll still come and run to see I am nearbay but will then go back to play.
She also is Ok with coming in my office and i do leave her there for shot periods and come back ( I want her to be Ok with that room because when we do leave her I want to confine her in there).


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Sep 23 2005, 07:59 AM
> *Little naddie is finally gettting to where she'll go off on her own and play for a bit.. she'll still come and run to see I am nearbay but will then go back to play.
> She also is Ok with coming in my office and i do leave her there for shot periods and come back ( I want her to be Ok with that room because when we do leave her I want to confine her in there).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102448*


[/QUOTE]

I am so looking forward to that day. Congratulations. I just talked to a certified professional trainer about his problem and she is coming on Monday. I hope that Pleasing Paws Training Co. can solve this problem.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Our late lhasa never wanted to be confined. We tried to confine him in the kitchen when he was a puppy because of housebreaking. We build baricades between the kitchen and family room. He always found a way to sneak through. Since the kitchen door was closed too, he would scratch the kitchen door. After he had the run of the house, he was fine, he didn't destroy anything anymore (like scratching the door).


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I had an appointment with a certified dog trainer today and her idea is to squirt him in the face with water from a spray bottle when he barks when I leave the room. We went through this several times but I don't think that this is a good idea because there are so many grooming products that are sprayed on like Ice on Ice and I don't want him to think that this is a punishment for grooming time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Sep 26 2005, 09:52 PM
> *I had an appointment with a certified dog trainer today and her idea is to squirt him in the face with water from a spray bottle when he barks when I leave the room.  We went through this several times but I don't think that this is a good idea because there are so many grooming products that are sprayed on like Ice on Ice and I don't want him to think that this is a punishment for grooming time.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG, that sounds horrible to me... very scary for a little guy who is already scared. I would fire that so-called trainer!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Sep 26 2005, 08:52 PM
> *I had an appointment with a certified dog trainer today and her idea is to squirt him in the face with water from a spray bottle when he barks when I leave the room.  We went through this several times but I don't think that this is a good idea because there are so many grooming products that are sprayed on like Ice on Ice and I don't want him to think that this is a punishment for grooming time.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is crappy advice for separation anxiety. If you can't find a trainer to deal with behavior problems, seek out a veterinary behaviorist.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

The only thing that I really learned from this "National K-9 Dog Trainers Association" member was how to get rid of $40.00 in one hour along with information on dominance, alpha dog etc.. I think that the medication is helping alot because he isn't in panic mode when I get up to leave the room. He does still follow me around which is OK but it was the fear that bothered me. He has a 2 month supply of medication and maybe he will learn to relax. My next step will be to close the door on his crate where he goes when I am in the room with a bed, toys and water with me in the room of course. Later I plan to try to leave the room with the door on the crate closed. I really don't know what to do some people say to announce when you are leaving and others say to just leave. Another point of view is to only leave a stuffed kong when you are leaving and another source says that you should give a stuffed kong at other times so you don't give a stress signal that you are leaving. I am so confused.









The telephone book does not list a veterinary behaviorist, just veterinarians.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Sep 27 2005, 09:30 AM
> *The only thing that I really learned from this "National K-9 Dog Trainers Association" member was how to get rid of $40.00 in one hour along with information on dominance, alpha dog etc..  I think that the medication is helping alot because he isn't in panic mode when I get up to leave the room.  He does still follow me around which is OK but it was the fear that bothered me.  He has a 2 month supply of medication and maybe he will learn to relax.  My next step will be to close the door on his crate where he goes when I am in the room with a bed, toys and water with me in the room of course.  Later I plan to try to leave the room with the door on the crate closed.  I really don't know what to do some people say to announce when you are leaving and others say to just leave.  Another point of view is to only leave a stuffed kong when you are leaving and another source says that you should give a stuffed kong at other times so you don't give a stress signal that you are leaving.  I am so confused.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have always said something when I leave my guys. I started this with my first Maltese Rosebud and anytime I leave them, even at the groomer, etc. I say it. I think it gives them comfort and let's them know I'll be back. I say, "I'm going to work. Watch things while I'm gone." I say it matter of factly and don't have an emotional goodbye.

The experts say not to make a big deal out of homecoming. That's hard to obey but I try to be friendly but not too emotional, except when returning from a trip and then all rules are off!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's exactly what I do, K&C's Mom! My mother always told me to tell them the truth (don't say you'll be right back if you'll be gone all day) and leave someone in charge! And do it in a happy, upbeat voice!

So I say, "Okay, Mommy's going to work and Lady is in charge"!

No one really cares....





















Kitties are already taking their morning nap and Lady starts barking at me about 15 minutes before I leave to hurry up and go since she gets her precious green beans when I leave!

But they are thrilled to see me when I get home! My Siamese Lily waits in the window for me.


----------

